# Motoren abwechselnd mit einem FU fahren



## Deep Blue (24 Februar 2016)

Hallo,

wir haben 4 gleiche Antriebe (je 30 kW), welche abwechselnd laufen sollen.

Generell soll immer ein Antrieb (mit Frequenzumrichter !!!) die Grundlast übernehmen. Der erste Antrieb danach soll bei Bedarf zugeschaltet werden um dann den erhöhten Bedarf zu decken. Der Antrieb mit FU soll sich dann erst mal runter regeln. Reicht das nicht aus fährt der "FU-Antrieb" so weit hoch bis er 50 Hz erreicht hat. Dann würde der 3. Motor zugeschaltet werden. Hier beginnt dann das Spielt vom neuen und der "FU-Antrieb" fährt nach Bedarf hoch und runter.

Um der Sache nun die Krone aufzusetzen soll der FU nach x-Betriebsstunden zum nächsten Antrieb wechseln, damit alle Antriebe gleichmäßig belastet werden. Das soll nicht per Umbau passieren sondern mit Schaltschützen und gegenseitiger Verriegelung.

Das ist alles Theorie. Die Antriebe sind vorhanden und laufen (immer Volllast). Der Einsatz des FU ist geplant. Damit die Kosten im Rahmen bleiben ist nun die Überlegung ob man es so, wie oben beschrieben, ausführt oder jedem Antrieb einen Umrichter verpasst.

Hat einer von euch evtl. solch einen oder ähnlichen Aufbau realisiert oder könnte man es vielleicht anders ausführen? Macht das überhaupt alles Sinn? Ist ein ganz schöner Aufwand, welcher sich auch irgendwie rechnen muss.


----------



## zako (24 Februar 2016)

.... schau Dir mal Kapitel 4.21 an:

https://cache.industry.siemens.com/dl/files/625/59737625/att_59991/v1/FH1_012012_deu_de-DE.pdf


----------



## magmaa (24 Februar 2016)

Wenn es eine PLK Anwenung ist geht das mit dem SINMAICS G120 mit CU230-2 einfach mal im Hanbuch nach 

Kaskadenregelung suchen https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/de/de/view/109478827


----------



## dogasel (24 Februar 2016)

Hallo
Es hört sich nach einem Lastwechselschaltung für die Komressoren an.
Ist es so?
Wenn nicht, dann schreib bitte worum es geht.


----------



## georg28 (25 Februar 2016)

Hatte so etwas in der Vergangenheit ein paarmal gemacht. War dann eine Konstante Druckregelung für Pumpen. Der Fu regelte den Druck stufenlos.
Wenn dann die Minimum Frequenz erreicht war ist eine der Fix Pumpen abgeschaltet worden. Hat der FU seine Maximum Frequenz erreicht wurde eine Pumpe zugeschaltet.
Aber war dann 1 FU getriebene Pumpe die immer gelaufen ist, der Rest der Pumpen war nur ein-/ ausschalten.
Wenn eine der nicht FU getriebenen Pupen über längere Zeit gelaufen war wurden diese weitergeschalten. während dem Umschaltvorgang lief kurzzeitig eine Pumpe mehr um keine Druckeinbrüche zu haben. Dies war von der Hardware und Programmierung noch überschaubar.Der FU betriebene Antrieb war klar mehr Belastet als die Anderen.


----------



## Deep Blue (25 Februar 2016)

dogasel schrieb:


> Hallo
> Es hört sich nach einem Lastwechselschaltung für die Komressoren an.
> Ist es so?
> Wenn nicht, dann schreib bitte worum es geht.



Genau, es handelt sich hier um Antriebe für die Erzeugung von Kälte.


----------



## Deep Blue (25 Februar 2016)

georg28 schrieb:


> Der FU betriebene Antrieb war klar mehr Belastet als die Anderen.



Und das soll nun gerade vermieden werden. Ich suche hier nach einer Lösung, den Antrieb mit FU durchzuwechseln, damit dieser eben nicht permanent die Grundlast trägt und somit die meisten Betriebsstunden sammelt. Und da ist dann meine Frage, ob das mit einem FU abzubilden geht (mit verträglichem Aufwand) oder es mehrere sein müssen? Evtl. gibt es ja noch eine ganz andere Lösung hierfür?


----------



## borromeus (25 Februar 2016)

Andere Lösung: 
alles so lassen wie es ist und Ersatzmotor kaufen.
Diese ganzen Schaltungen mit gleich vielen Betriebsstunden haben wir schon überall ausgebaut, weil die Antriebe "idealerweise" oft beide innerhalb kurzer Zeit versterben.
Aktuelle Philosphie: jeden (zB) 10 Start die andere Pumpen nehmen, damit diese nicht einrostet, ansonsten immer die gleiche laufen lassen.

Man spart sich ja nichts:
Wenn ein Paar Lauf- Schuhe 1000km halten, ist es nach 4000km egal ob Du sie hintereinander gekauft und benutzt hast oder gleich 4 Paare kaufst und bei jedem mal Laufen die Schuhe wechselst.
Nach 4000km sind 4 Paar Schuhe hin. Aber eben nicht alle gleichzeitig.


----------



## weißnix_ (25 Februar 2016)

Ich würde das Prozedere wahrscheinlich so aufziehen:

Der Fu-Antrieb übernimmt immer die erste Spitzenlaststufe.
Also kleine Last: Nur FU-Antrieb
Hohere Last : Ungeregelter Antrieb(e) übernimmt Grundlast - Fu-Antrieb übernimmt die Regelspitze
Dabei werden nur die ungeregelten via GLW ausgeglichen.


Alternativ zweiten Antrieb mit FU Ausrüsten und dann hast Du zwei GLW-Gruppen. Tendenziell werden die FU-Antriebe immer mehr Betriebstunden bringen, weil sie sich ja runterregeln.
Den Aufwand mit den Schützen würde ich eher nicht treiben. 2x2 ist doch eine gute Kombi.


----------



## dogasel (25 Februar 2016)

Hallo.
Mit Kompressoren lag ich wohl richtig, aber was ich meinte war Kompressoren für Druckluft.
Prinzip ist aber gleich.
Bei der Lastwechselschaltung die ich meine ist eine von den 4 Kompressoren der Hauptlastträger.
Der läuft bei Druckanforderung je nach eingestellter zeit (ich hab 4 stunden eingestellt) ununterbrochen weiter.
Wenn der 1. Kompressor das nicht mehr schaft wird die 2. dazu geschaltet. Wenn die beiden das auch nicht schaffen wird der 3. und dann auch die 4. dazu geschaltet.
Nach 4 stunden findet eine Lastwechsel statt und die Kompressor 2 wird dann Hauptlastträger dann die 3. und dann die 4.

Die seite kannst du dir mal anschauen :www.schneider-druckluft.de/td/bda/pdf-bda/G865015B_DE.pdf

Das sind fertige Steuerungen, die werden bestimmt auch was für dein Problem haben.
Ich würde auch für jeden Kompressor ein FU verpassen.
Damit kannst du auch 4 x Stern-Dreieck Schaltung sparen


----------



## doctorVLT (26 Februar 2016)

Hi,

würde ne Kaskadenschaltung machen.
Nen DAnfoss HVAC Drive FC102 oder 202 mit Kaskadenregler. Das Standardgerät hat die Möglichkeit einen FU- geregelten Antrieb zu verfahren und dann je nach Bedarf (ohne Stöße, also mit Anpassung) über die 2 Relais über Hilfskontaktschütze andere 2 Antreieb hinzu zu nehmen. Programmierbar noch wie die 2 anderen verfahren werden....Netzschütz oder Softstarter. Einfach mal googeln "Danfoss Aus der Praxis für die Praxis " oder "Danfoss Kaskadenregler" bzw. "Kaskedenschaltung". Wenn du wie beschrieben in Summe 4 Antriebe hast ginge es auch mit ner Optionskarte. FC 202 hat da nen erweiterten Kaskadenregler , auch mit wechselnder Führungspumpe/Antrieb usw.

Bei Fragen Hotline 069-8902-292 anrufen.

Gruß
DOC


----------



## Dr. Vacon (28 Februar 2016)

Hallo,

eine solche Lösung gibt es, eigentlich bei vielen "Kaskaden" oder "Multi-Pumpen"-Lösungen an Frequenzumrichtern.
Basiert meist auf einem PI-Regler-Algorithmus, der im FU abgearbeitet wird.

Der FU steuert einen Motor an und schaltet bei Bedarf über Koppelrelais Hilfsmotoren zu (an Netzfrequenz) und fährt dann erstmal "seinen" Motor je nach Bedarf.
Sollte dann der Bedarf wieder geringer werden, wird der "Netzmotor" wieder abgeschaltet und der FU-Motor deckt alleine den Bedarf.

Über Parameter können dann Wechselintervalle eingestellt werden, damit alle Motoren etwa gleiche Laufzeiten haben.

Vielfach ist das eigentliche Problem, daß am FU nicht ausreichend Digital-E/A zur Verfügung stehren, um alle Koppelrelais, eventuelle Verriegelungs-Rückmeldungen korrekt angesteuert werden können.


Mathias


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (28 Februar 2016)

Ich habe schon mehrere sehr ähnliche Fälle zu lösen gehabt. Eine Forderung war stets dass alle laufenden Pumpen die selbe Drehzahl haben sollten. Daher hatte auch jede Pumpe ihren eigenen FU.


----------



## Nost (4 März 2016)

Wenn jeder antrieb einen separaten umrichter hat wird die Leistungsaufnahme am geringsten sein. 
Handelt es sich um kältemittelverdichter? Wenn ja solltest du vorab prüfen ob man die überhaupt mit fu betreiben kann


----------

